# three day paid break



## james-01 (May 13, 2019)

If your job gave you a surprise three day paid break to rest and recuperate, what would you do with those three days?
i will spend my time with my family and friends and i will plan to go for long drive with my love ones, i will definately enjoy my break days.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd keep it low-key, personally.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Wouldn't make much in the way of plans.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Just take each day as it comes.


----------

